
Fuschia code gets added to AOSP - hardwaresofton
https://android-review.googlesource.com/c/platform/manifest/+/847437
======
hardwaresofton
I just want to say I called it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18606247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18606247)

I'm keeping my tinfoil hat securely fastened.

